# Double Espresso Cups



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend cups that nicely hold a ~60ml double shot of espresso?

I have some at the moment that can hold a ~60ml but it fills them right to the top, and some Italians tyle cuppacino ones where 60ml is about 2/3 of the way up, but nothing perfect.

I like the look of the Londinium cups, does anyone know capacity?

I like the Has Bean shot glasses too but they are single shot


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5655-Espresso-cups


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Oops sorry!

I did try searching but "double espresso cup" brings up a lot of hits on this forum...


----------

